# protecting private numbers



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

I do a lot of bottom fishing and spend a lot of money building private spots. we had a incedent where someone brought a friend and the next week he was sitting on one of our spots on a different boat. is there a way charter boats and other people can detect if someone had brought a handheld gps on the boat ?


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

This is going to be a 5 pager at least


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

That is about as crappy as it gets.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I it's within cell phone range you can save spots on many programs. Also there are Garmin 301/401's that are no bigger then a watch people can put in there pockets. If I ever caught one it would be a long swim back to shore for someone!!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Shame on you and your buddy for trying to hold back good fishing numbers from a "friend". there are no private numbers....everything should be made public. 


I learned that on this site...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Subscribed popcorn popping


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

check with the drone people, they can probaly tell you what went on...


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Spot was most likely marked by a drone monitoring your fishing from overhead.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

This is going to get good!!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in need of a little assistance. I ran up a pretty decent fuel bill last month. Can a couple of you more charitable members post or PM me their bank account number, pin number, check routing number, and social security number? After all, they are just numbers. Thank you in advance.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, I’m afraid you are fixing to get a quick schooling on here like the rest that has paid to deploy reefs. The lesson is called *Instant Gratification Private Spot Entitlements.*


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

you don't need a GPS, lat lon are readily available via iPhone and Droid apps, as are headings. Obviously, anyone with radar and a GPS can simply drive by you and mark exactly where you are without getting close. My Furuno NN2 units will tell me if targets are moving or not, so I don't even have to slow down or look for an anchor line or wake, just put the cursor on a boat and press mark and I have it. Smart phone apps now have built in GPS, maps, very accurate compasses and more. a very common one is the Sea Tow app; I can mark my own lat lon, point it at a boat and get the heading to that spot, and of course, if I can estimate distance, its pretty easy to return to my mark, get on that heading, measure distance on my equip and then use the sounder to find your private spot. 

Sorry, I agree with you, but anyone that feels the need to steal your spot and take fish from it has a very easy time these days doing that


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> I'm in need of a little assistance. I ran up a pretty decent fuel bill last month. Can a couple of you more charitable members post or PM me their bank account number, pin number, check routing number, and social security number? After all, they are just numbers. Thank you in advance.


There was somebody selling OPS numbers (OPS = other people's spots) on here a while back. Might buy some and save on gas...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

inshorefisherman said:


> I do a lot of bottom fishing and spend a lot of money building private spots. we had a incedent where someone brought a friend and the next week he was sitting on one of our spots on a different boat. is there a way charter boats and other people can detect if someone had brought a handheld gps on the boat ?


Search them while 50 miles out and throw their shit overboard.:yes:


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

The thing is, they dont have to have a gps or gps app. Any modern smartphone or digital camera will embed gps coords into the metadata of all pics taken. If anybody whips out a camera during the time you are on the spot, they have your "private numbers". Its the same with people posting pics here on the forum. (Ill prob catch some flac for saying this publicly),but if you posted a pic that you took from your private spot, its embedded in the pic and can be stripped out. (Although I think the software the forum uses may strip metadata)


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

what I was asking is if there is any scanner type thing available that boats can use to tell if there is anyone onboard with a handheld ?


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Not sure, but if there were it would pick up smart phones and digital cameras also.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

inshorefisherman said:


> I do a lot of bottom fishing and spend a lot of money building private spots. we had a incedent where someone brought a friend and the next week he was sitting on one of our spots on a different boat. is there a way charter boats and other people can detect if someone had brought a handheld gps on the boat ?


I think a pat down could be in order, atleast for the friends of friends that you don't know and go over boat rules for stealing spots just to get it in the air, also friend that brought him should be tied to the whipping post.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

if you dont trust your friends with your private numbers then dont take them. I have a no electronics rule when i take people to my private number and my fads. That being said, the cost to produce or procure a device that jams satellite/RF/Digital/Cellular signals is gonna be more expensive than you would wanna deal with. 

In your case your "friends" shouldve respected your wishes and requests.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Are FAD's legal now?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hell no. i just happen to kayak across a few in the gulf and marked them


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I missed the part of buying a private reef where you get the deed to the ocean bottom.........


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

page 3. were not talking about owning the bottom of the ocean. were talking about a device that detects/jams satellite/digital/rf signals so people cant take the numbers to his privately purchased reef that he Paid to have deployed.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sea Rover said:


> I missed the part of buying a private reef where you get the deed to the ocean bottom.........


If you want to steal numbers, then go buy your own freaking boat and put your gas in it and zap people. At least be a self funded POS! Don't go on someone else's boat and steal their numbers after they were nice enough to take you out.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

go over any rules before you start, make sure they understand and agree to comply. Did you go over the expectations or just assume. The comments about hones and IPOD is right on. A friend once asked me if he could check my bag for GPS, I thought it odd but said sure. 
I take a lot of people I don't really know out fishing to help share cost. What I don't do is take them to any spots I don't want to share. Most (if not all) the people go with are nice. Basic answer is- even if there was a low cost device to check for electronics, the electronics would have to be on when you checked and it would detect yours as well. So you would have to turn yours off and periodically check and recheck , Doesn't sound like real relaxing fishing to me. Just a side note, not all "private spots" are really private . the other boat may have already had the numbers. Are you assuming or do you know he copied them ??


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

These threads never get old... DOWN WITH TECHNOLOGY!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

The only "private" numbers are the ones that only you know about. IF someone else knows about it via mouth, radar or drone, it will soon be public ...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to agree, if you want it to TRUELY stay private then don't take anyone there. I recently went out with someone from on this site who really turned me onto fish, I would NEVER think of STEALING those numbers. That being said, I am not even real good at using my electronics on my boat yet, but if I pass a boat and they are slaying the fish I would have NO PROBLEM marking it and coming back on a later day.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Well you guys have nothing to worry about on my end, I just made my first round trip Tuesday!! Lol I got a real sweet Bonita over on the liberty ship though. I just fish public spots and I see people catching fish as I am on my way to my barren desserts lol I never try to encroach on them or mark their spots. When I was fishing the liberty ship I ha some guys try to back into me to push me off the spot but I just held my ground. His boat was shinier so I figured he had more to lose lol


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Blaine, it will get better, I am 5 years into it, and about the only thing I have to show for it is damn good at king mackerel fishing, still can't target and catch much of anything else, it is all hit and miss, but it is still fun.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I it's within cell phone range you can save spots on many programs. Also there are Garmin 301/401's that are no bigger then a watch people can put in there pockets. If I ever caught one it would be a long swim back to shore for someone!!!!


As a captain, that would be attempted murder. But I totally understand your anger. And we all know they really would not have to swim back. If they did not make it, That would be classified as capital murder since you have just planned it out. 

The only real thing you can do to protect your assets , which in this case your reefs are your money, is search every one. But then you would get classified as the boat that searches everyone, and that would spread and kill business. 
Technology sucks in this situation. 
If you suspect it going on, just fish the public numbers. Your guests will catch fish, and you don't have to worry about giving away your special spots


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It is a well known fact that if your caught with a device that it will be taken. 
The devices they make today are the size of a small phone, and you never touch it again once you turn it on. 
Sorry 

Strip search every one on board. Then give them something else to wear. Is the only way. Which we both know isn't going to happen. That spells law suit. 

Take people to the public numbers


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> It is a well known fact that if your caught with a device that it will be taken.
> The devices they make today are the size of a small phone, and you never touch it again once you turn it on.
> Sorry
> 
> ...


A well know fact ?????? I have taken people on my boat that I am sure have never been made aware of this rule of the sea. The OP should MAKE CLEAR what is expected on his vessel and if he still can't trust who fishes his boat then DON'T TAKE THEM TO PRIVATE LOCATIONS !


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's like dating your cousin. It ain't illegal but it sure is wrong.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree it is wrong, but we don't know was this a greenhorn who didn't know any better. I will never have the chat with folks at the dock to "Turn off all cell phones, and no GPS devices" one because I don't care and two because I can't fish and I have no good spots ! :thumbup:
But just let your passengers know what is expected, and again if you are in doubt then don't take them to your honey hole and ALL THIS could be avoided.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

inshorefisherman said:


> what I was asking is if there is any scanner type thing available that boats can use to tell if there is anyone onboard with a handheld ?


Don't think so. It is a receiver not a transmitter. If it is not transmitting there is nothing for a scanner to see/hear/sense.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe something like this?

http://www.meritline.com/full-range...ource=fghdac&gclid=CPyv3-7FlLgCFW1yQgodpl8Awg


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

almo100 said:


> Maybe something like this?
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/full-range...ource=fghdac&gclid=CPyv3-7FlLgCFW1yQgodpl8Awg


It will tell you that everyone on board has a cell phone.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

almo100 said:


> It's like dating your cousin. It ain't illegal but it sure is wrong.


*It's only wrong if you get caught.*


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> It's only wrong if you get caught.


Or have a baby :/


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dragsmoker said:


> Or have a baby :/


*OOHHHHH!!*

Yep. That's gonna cause a problem.:001_huh:


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 29, 2013)

lastlaugh said:


> The thing is, they dont have to have a gps or gps app. Any modern smartphone or digital camera will embed gps coords into the metadata of all pics taken. If anybody whips out a camera during the time you are on the spot, they have your "private numbers". Its the same with people posting pics here on the forum. (Ill prob catch some flac for saying this publicly),but if you posted a pic that you took from your private spot, its embedded in the pic and can be stripped out. (Although I think the software the forum uses may strip metadata)


 
Thats true I took some pics of Amberjacks on a charter trip off Georgia with my smart phone, its a dumb phone in my hands. But you could get GPS cordinates off of it and it is a old IPhone 3. The good news is I dont have a boat, I only hire charter captains and I am land locked living in Atlanta so I will not be using fishing spots and lastly we were approx 40 miles offshore so I will not return to that spot. Also we were off a Navy Radar station so that number is on the internet as well.

With all that being said I now will not take pictures while out fishing without the captains permission. The only fish I want a picture with is my first wahoo all lit up or a sailfish or marlin that you must release. I will wait until we get back to the dock for photo time. It is the right thing to do. You all worked hard to find the spots and build reefs you should get the benefits from that.

Mike Neubauer


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Make everyone do the hoky poky and turn yourself around to check for phone and gps before they get on the boat. Bottom line if its your private numbers and you paid to put them there. Then its yours until someone finds it with their sounder. If they find it with their sounder then it is public already. Good Luck.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

CCC said:


> I have to agree, if you want it to TRUELY stay private then don't take anyone there. I recently went out with someone from on this site who really turned me onto fish, I would NEVER think of STEALING those numbers. That being said, I am not even real good at using my electronics on my boat yet, but if I pass a boat and they are slaying the fish I would have NO PROBLEM marking it and coming back on a later day.


So, you'll run your boat past someone, mark their spot? We've been dealing with your kind for years. I've got quite a few pictures of people like you... maybe I should begin posting them.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

*NOPE*, didn't say *RUN *my boat past someone. And what pictures would you have of someone *like me,* a boat staying a *GOOD *distance away, marking and then moving on and *coming back on another day when the spot is empty *??????? Then yes *INDEED *that would be me. If you don't want someone getting your private spots then I would suggest going out at midnight with a cloaking device.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Thread*

This has got to be the stupidest thread in the history of the forum. News flash for all involved you don't own the GOM you did pay for the crap you sank to the bottom but guess what it no longer belongs too you it is debris garbage etc. The coast guard will have it moved if they feel like it creates a navigational hazard point being on you sink it you no longer own it. This makes about as much sense as planting a food plot in the national forest to support your guide business then getting pissed cause someone else hunts it.the charter boats have to make a living we all understand that but there is no need for this if you payed for it found it or the sweet little baby Jesus came to you in the night and gave you the lat and long who cares be respectful of other boaters don't crowd don't bully them just go to another spot I mean for people who claim to have so many spots you guys bitch about someone else fishing one of them why?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

billin said:


> This has got to be the stupidest thread in the history of the forum. News flash for all involved you don't own the GOM you did pay for the crap you sank to the bottom but guess what it no longer belongs too you it is debris garbage etc. The coast guard will have it moved if they feel like it creates a navigational hazard point being on you sink it you no longer own it. This makes about as much sense as planting a food plot in the national forest to support your guide business then getting pissed cause someone else hunts it.the charter boats have to make a living we all understand that but there is no need for this if you payed for it found it or the sweet little baby Jesus came to you in the night and gave you the lat and long who cares be respectful of other boaters don't crowd don't bully them just go to another spot I mean for people who claim to have so many spots you guys bitch about someone else fishing one of them why?




There you have it. That's what I learned here.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> *NOPE*, didn't say *RUN *my boat past someone. And what pictures would you have of someone *like me,* a boat staying a *GOOD *distance away, marking and then moving on and *coming back on another day when the spot is empty *??????? Then yes *INDEED *that would be me. If you don't want someone getting your private spots then I would suggest going out at midnight with a cloaking device.


And there you have it! Funny how 15 years ago people would NEVER admit to doing this and would be embarressed if they got caught doing it. Now people openly do it, admit doing it on the internet and have no problem doing it.... Amazing how things have changed :whistling:


----------

